# my old orion's paint job.



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,just looking for some advice please just had my old orion painted boot/rear quarters/doors/front wings the problems seems to be that the paint under the lacqeur seems to be uneven as in not shiny/clear reflection/mottled, will try and get some better pictures tomorrow,also is there anything i can do about tape lines?see pictures.thanks for help


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You mean the base colour appears to look floaty and uneven, fortunately this an be a problem with light green metallics, getting the basecoat to sit right.

Also is it just me or did the wing look a lighter shade than the bonnet. If your on about the laquer not haveing a high gloss level, two things. It could be that theyve had problems getting the basecoat to sit right so it's been over applied, this will result in the laquer sinking/drawing into the basecoat making laquer look more satin.

Or if could be they have used a extra fast hardner as this will als cause drop in gloss levels.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Forgot to add the last pic is just down to poor masking, leaving you with te paint edge and difference in colour you can see.


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

you can see a bit better is this picture


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Looks like it could be floating metalics to me. 
If it is that it's caused by putting the lacquer on too heavy, the metalics then get pulled from the paint and into the lacquer giving an uneven cloudy effect.
A bit of a school-boy error on the sprayers part, and the only way of correcting it is to respray.


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

well he told me he had 30 years experience mg/vw restore!here are some of the pictures of what he did!i have since started to correct it.

















































he told me to take it back to him but I have lost all faith in him,the paint suppliers who recommended him to me told me you get what you pay for!if you say you can do something for a set price then that is what you should do regardless of the cost.typical isle of wight for you,unsure what to to say to him


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I guess it could be a case of 'you get what you pay for'. He has sprayed your car - there's no denying that .... the evidence is obvious.
If it was a good spray job, that you paid top money for then you'd expect a well finished job without the evidence.
At the very least take it back to him a get him to explain the overspray in the door shuts etc. and ask him to remove all the overspray. And then maybe move on to ask him why the colour's 'dull' just to see what his response is. If he really has 30 years experience then he must also have 30 years of reputation. If he has a good reputation then he'll want to protect that by sorting it for you.
Though judging by the pictures I doubt if he has a good reputation or 30 years experience ... are there really that many MGs on the Isle of Wight to give him 30yrs experience of restoring them? Or did he just do one - 30 years ago?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Did he not bother masking it up at all then,or did he think you'd like primer spraying everywhere?


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

30 years of excuses maybe!unsure what to do?try to clean the tape lines and live with it,and maybe name and shame him.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Take it back to him and tell him what your not happy with 

If you paid a few hundred quid for it , Then you got what you paid for , If you paid four figures for it I'd take it straight back 

I'm having my car resprayed in a few weeks (that's a different story though) It would make your eyes water if I told you how much it was costing me .


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

looks like a standard trade spray job these days sadly ie price and work aimed at a trade customer who is just going to bang it on.


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe there is big different between "cheap job" and "bad job". but you learned a lot
like me....don't worry about it


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

i didnt have very much experience painting metallics a year or so ago, and first time i painted a sliver it came out like that, i reckoned i applied the basecoat a bit wet , like you see on the bootlid, and i wasnt really clued up on orientation coats, ive since become decent at them, but i must say i find it a bit trickier painting the lighter metallics,


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Water based is better for lighter mets !


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking at those pics, it does seem that there's a lot of flotation in the basecoat, but also to me it does seem like its not covered properly. I hazard a guess that the basecoat has all been applied very dry and not drop coated properly, just a lack of experience with these lighter metallics as they can be a pain to apply.


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

Its going back to him at the end of the month,can you just rub down and repaint or will he have to rub right back then repaint?just wish he would give me money back so i can get the job done elsewhere.


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like You are in same situation like me, but my problem is much smaller...
If you know it's beyond their ability don't take it back(my opinion)
There is more chance it will come out worst, then you just hate your car


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

you just have to level the clear so its flat 

then lay a bed of blender (clear base coat) 

then apply a nice med wet coat ...followed by a drop coat should sort this out 


looks like he has over thinned the paint and put it on to heavy or maybe to fast a reducer 

i always had problems like this with silvers etc then changed to water based and it lays down sooo much better 



tommy


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

classic example of pi** poor prerperation = pi** poor paint. too many short cuts taken here, i would definatly say an extra fast hardener was used, looks like some solvent pop there too.


----------



## David.A (Feb 14, 2012)

classic example of pi** poor prerperation = pi** poor paint. too many short cuts taken here, i would definatly say an extra fast hardener was used, looks like some solvent pop there too. First pictures looks like the painter didnt bother to flat and polish either.


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

spoke to him on the phone and sent him a letter asking him to put the job right or refund!and to think he calls himself a truman!!


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

just thought I would give it a wash got the hose pipe on it and all the lacquer has started to peel off!! so have got another body shop giving me a quote to strip it and re do the hole car,roy truman of bonchurch should not be painting cars!!.


----------



## goldenbrown (Feb 20, 2012)

after one wash!!he tried to blame me!!told me that i used a jet wash and that jet wash'es are ONLY for wheels,used my hose pipe and a bucket.


























so do i send to another body shop this time one of the best on the island or scrap it for parts??roy truman will not give me my money back but he will put(bodge it again)it right!!lol


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

That job has gone so wrong I wouldn't like to say what's gone wrong.
I'd give him a chance to put it right. 
It's got to be better than scraping or paying out again for another respray.
If he does mess it up again you can still scrape it or pay out for another respray.
But another respray by another shop could really cost you. Putting other peoples work right is one of the worst jobs.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Also (and I'm not quite sure of the legalities) but I think if you give him a chance to put it right and he can't then you can take him to court .... it's something like supplying goods not fit for purpose.


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Absolute disgusting attitude / service / job...


----------



## black (Feb 16, 2012)

The_Bouncer said:


> Absolute disgusting attitude / service / job...


+1

hope I never need to go to bodyshop. buying another car is easier to go around and ask them f777k me without lubrication and pay


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Terrible job. You could do better outside with rattle cans on a windy, dusty day.

Let's hope this goes well for you mate. Keep us posted.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Seen this happen before, it's normally where the basecoat is left far to long or over night, then laquered the next day and the laquer will not bond to the basecoat and ends up flaking off.
Hes obviously had some sort of problem with the basecoat, or it didn't cover very well so he's over applied the basecoat to compensate left it over night and laquered it the next day. 
This guy shouldnt be aloud any where near a spray gun. I'm all for giving people chances to put things right, but I wouldn't let him touch it again, I'd have it done somewhere else and he can foot the bill.
People like this give people like me a bad reputation.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

How did you pay? I've had the same with the MX5 recently..**** poor workmanship. We sent a number of letters to the bodyshop after letting them have another go. This is something you must do really...shows that you are being reasonable. If he screws it up again then you start legal procedings. Get him to agree on paper what he will do..email him and ask him to reply.
We were lucky in that we paid with our Visa. We then claimed against them as they are seen as partly responsible under the consumer credit act. They'll then chase the bodyshop. 
We originally took the car to Apollo motors who are a long established company their work was shoddy and they never got back in touch via phone or letter. ******s!
Hopoe you get this sorted mate..don't despair and think of getting rid of the car. When you find someone that actually cares about their work you'll be chuffed :argie:


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

How did you pay? I've had the same with the MX5 recently..**** poor workmanship. We sent a number of letters to the bodyshop after letting them have another go. This is something you must do really...shows that you are being resonable. If he screws it up again then you start legal procedings. Get him to agree on paper what he will do..email him and ask him to reply.
We were lucky in that we paid with our Visa. We then claimed against them as they are seen as partly responsible under the consumer credit act. They'll then chase the bodyshop. 
We originally took the car to Apollo motors who are a long established company their work was shoddy and they never got back in touch via phone or letter. ******s!
Hope you get this sorted mate..don't despair and think of getting rid of the car. When you find someone that actually cares about their work you'll be chuffed :argie:


----------

